# SAMSUNG HOME THEATERS FAILURES



## hullojohn (Mar 4, 2012)

IS SAMSUNG USING POOR QUALITY COMPONENTS IN THEIR HOME THEATER SYSTEMS. 
My experience says YES.
After 18 months of using an HT C555 home theater system it failed. I returned it to the supplier for repair and was told the problem was either over use ( what a joke ha ha) or the unit had recieved a power spike.

It was neither. It was corrosion on the mother board which in my opinion is either poor quality control by Samsung or they are happy to use cheap untested components. 
But they are happy to charge aroung $110 USD to replace the board and not admit to their problem.
If you have had a similar experience either in warranty or out of Warranty Let Samsung know.
Come clean Samsung or I wont be a customer again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've used several Samsung home electronic pieces over the years and never had any problems with quality or support.
Corrosion, after 18 months, could have been caused by the environment the unit was subjected to.


----------



## hullojohn (Mar 4, 2012)

The environment is in an air conditioned living room where other electronic components have never had a problem.
In my experience of working in the computer industry this board was not correctly processed in the wash off and the sealing process. Thus shows signs of acid deterioration. Not Acceptable Samsung.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Hullojohn – welcome to TSF

We are sorry you have a problem with your Samsung TV. However TSF is not a platform for unconditional complaints against any manufacturer, As such I will be closing this thread.

I have some extensive experience in electronic component manufacture and board assembly. (I worked for a major manufacture of commercial & military spec stuff)

I also have Samsung TVs in all rooms and a Samsung Theatre monster in the sitting room. I have just purchased a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1. So I guess, I am reasonably qualified to state that there is nothing wrong with Samsung's quality control. I have had absolutely no problems with any Samsung item and happy to buy any other Samsung device.

I notice that you are in Philippines. I also note that air conditioning. However have you considered that the TV is made in Korea and get to you via sea container? That transit is outside Samsung’s control. How long was the container sitting in a dock yard needs to be considered.

When it arrived in the Philippines, it could well have been stored for some considerable time in a non-air conditioned environment before it got to you. All it needs is some high humidity contamination to cause problems further down the time-line.

Again, from living in New Zealand for many years, I have experience of electronics in corrosive environments – Coastal areas have much salt in the atmosphere, especially in humid conditions. Volcanic areas have an extremely corrosive atmosphere (The Rotorua area for example, has a major problem with copper being dissolved by the sulphur – imagine what that does to copper conductors!)

I am not saying that your item is not faulty at manufacturing, but there are far more outside variables and conditions to be taken into account before a manufacture is condemned for poor quality.

In my opinion, there is nothing wrong with Samsung’s QA


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thread closed


----------

